# Jello Candy vs Extract Flavoring



## Hadley Lovebud (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a patient who does not want to smoke. I'm looking to make hard candy using dry ice hash. 

Does anyone know a reason to use Jello to make hard candy instead of just using flavor extracts?


----------



## FruitvaleFreedomFighter (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey Hadley, using gelatin is usually for a "gummy" candy.

I personally have been making hard candies for years now.

I always use lorann flavor oils.

Flavoring oils are much better than a lighter flavor "extract" or like a mio or koolaid mix because the oil can withstand the higher temperatures required for mixing and placing candy into molds.

Hit flavors are:

Key lime
Pina colada
Root beer
Raspberry
Champagne (tastes like wine gum)
Bubblegum

Let me know if your looking for other advice such as what thermometer and temperature range.

It takes some practice but I can make 200 single dose candies with 200ml of alcohol tincture, and it turns out perfect every time B)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FruitvaleFreedomFighter (Oct 5, 2015)

Just a word of caution 


Be wary of using keif and hash when making candy, I have had batches with vegetable matter go moldy on me!

Instead make the dry ice hash into an extract using one of the various methods involving tinctures or even rosin.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hadley Lovebud (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. Below is the recipe I used, adding 7 grams of the dry ice hash I made. I used I dram of raspberry flavor, but did not taste it at all. They taste like sugar and pot, but they are effective. I assume I should try 2 drams. 

1. Does using a tincture take the pot taste out?

2. Fruitvale, is my recipe similar to yours? 

3. Can you explain how to make a tincture that you would use for candy? Or point me to a video?


----------



## Hadley Lovebud (Oct 7, 2015)

I found that the recipe I was using is the same that is found in the paperwork tat comes with the flavor drams


----------



## Nouna (May 3, 2017)

hello my 1st time
I have 3 grams of KEIF I would like to make a tincture, that is soluble in either hot or cold beverages etc.
MUCH APPRECIATION
I need a recipe (simple?)


----------



## chemphlegm (May 3, 2017)

Nouna said:


> hello my 1st time
> I have 3 grams of KEIF I would like to make a tincture, that is soluble in either hot or cold beverages etc.
> MUCH APPRECIATION
> I need a recipe (simple?)


soluble in cream, milk, fat, coconut oil, olive oil, canola oil, saffron oil, vegetable oil, butter, then add to beverage.
I use my percolator and add bud to the tray with tea and cream and mild to the water before percolating. its a bhang thing


----------



## Nouna (May 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> soluble in cream, milk, fat, coconut oil, olive oil, canola oil, saffron oil, vegetable oil, butter, then add to beverage.
> I use my percolator and add bud to the tray with tea and cream and mild to the water before percolating. its a bhang thing



Thanks I am wondering if this will be soluble in cold beverages etc?
someone suggested, I use Everclear 195proof??
what about glycerin? 
do I need to DE Carb my kief? Thanks again


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

Nouna said:


> Thanks I am wondering if this will be soluble in cold beverages etc?
> someone suggested, I use Everclear 195proof??
> what about glycerin?
> do I need to DE Carb my kief? Thanks again[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nouna (May 12, 2017)

Thanks, I am going to do with Everclear, the party store has 195 proof
how long should the process take?
I'll let you know... how I did


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

Nouna said:


> Thanks, I am going to do with Everclear, the party store has 195 proof
> how long should the process take?
> I'll let you know... how I did


be careful outside running everclear through a coffee percolator.
I did that once iwth 99% iso and it was fine, but still, be careful


----------



## Nouna (May 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> be careful outside running everclear through a coffee percolator.
> I did that once iwth 99% iso and it was fine, but still, be careful


Thanks I will


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

so you gonna make a green dragon kind of thing and drink the thc infused booze?
I did that once, never again..ever


----------



## Nouna (May 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> so you gonna make a green dragon kind of thing and drink the thc infused booze?
> I did that once, never again..ever


Any other suggestions would be appreciated as I am not at all Science girl.
I also want to make the easiest process.

I printed out a recipe...6 pages...my mind can not keep the info so I go back & forth.... I NEED SIMPLE....I would love a simple way for me to make a tincture...
If I need to buy a percolator?
I am New to the MJ medicine.
I stopped using in the 80's.
I have been medicating for 1 1/2 yr.
I take capsules (oil 50 to 100 mg)

I want the tincture, so I can dose smaller amounts, good for daytime.
Retired hairstylist ( hands don't work) the reason I need easy

So, I wrote a novel, Thanks appreciate your time & help.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 13, 2017)

Nouna said:


> Any other suggestions would be appreciated as I am not at all Science girl.
> I also want to make the easiest process.
> 
> I printed out a recipe...6 pages...my mind can not keep the info so I go back & forth.... I NEED SIMPLE....I would love a simple way for me to make a tincture...
> ...


the bhang percolator drink is most likely for fun tea time not for storing in the fridge till needed.


Nouna said:


> hello my 1st time
> I have 3 grams of KEIF I would like to make a tincture, that is soluble in either hot or cold beverages etc.
> MUCH APPRECIATION
> I need a recipe (simple?)



kief is dissolved with oil or alcohol. oil wont dissolve in most cold liquids so if booze is ok thats your ticket.

3 grams of keif isnt very much to work with, like a few shots of absolut. soak your kief in a dark warm place and shake occasionally till dissolved. Its made of waxes and oils and plant material. you'll always see floaties in there because plant material wont dissolve as quickly as wax/oil. it could take months or weeks to do so. 

consider capsules again, dissolve your material is coconut oil about 3 tbls or so over very low heat stirred till done.
while still warm fill caps and put in the refrigerator till needed.


----------



## Nouna (May 13, 2017)

Thank you, I will figure out what I am doing.... I may do coconut oil....you have helped me


----------



## BubbiSmiles (May 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> kief is dissolved with oil or alcohol. oil wont dissolve in most cold liquids.
> 
> 3 grams of keif isnt very much to work with, like a few shots of absolut. soak your kief in a dark warm place and shake occasionally till dissolved. Its made of waxes and oils and plant material. you'll always see floaties in there because plant material wont dissolve as quickly as wax/oil. it could take months or weeks to do so.
> consider capsules again, dissolve your material is coconut oil about 3 tbls or so over very low heat stirred till done.
> while still warm fill caps and put in the refrigerator till needed.


Hello chemphlegm, 

I'm not exactly sure just what 'keif' is... But after reading that it's made of waxes/oils... Can't it just be thrown into say a double boiler so it would avoid it from boiling or overheating? Or how about a small crockpot on a very low setting? 

I'm very familiar with infusions as I've made too many different kinds in my lifetime... Some (like my pure vanilla extracts) for example is made with the highest quality vodka. I don't use Everclear except only for making transparent soaps from scratch. I have some clients who are recovering alcoholics and cannot use my alcohol-based vanilla extracts. I have tried to explain when it's used in baking and temperature is over 300°+ the alcohol is destroyed from heat. But they say it's not so much about that, it's the flavour that some can taste. 
I have made glycerin-based infusions which I avoid like there's no tomorrow... It's definitely not the same as the alcohol based infusions. But that's what they prefer. 

Now with this 'keif' you spoke of... And the infusion method you spoke of... Do you add the ready made wax/oil herbal cake into alcohol straight? Like you said, it takes months to do... If not- years to get what you're after. If I may... Just what is the infusion used for? With the matters left floating about, can the strained matters be reused, say in sugar (if keif is edible)? I would imagine the matters have to be thoroughly dried before adding to the sugar or whatnot. 

For example when I make my vanilla extracts, sugars etc... I buy quite a lot of the beans. The more moisture the beans, the better the infusions as the dried ones are nothing but garbage. But I cut them and scrape the vanilla out, throw it into a large canning jar along with the split beans. 
I then shake it few times a day... When it's at a stage that comes out just right, I usually leave it alone for about 2 weeks or so, shake well then tilt jar or turn it upside down, etc. I have some jars that I've made vanilla extracts early 2000's that I've left well alone in soil about 2.5-3' deep. I removed one jar and sent to have a friend test it... He didn't even text me, but called me right away to tell me the purity of it is nothing like he has tested before. He has decided to make his extracts and bury them. He stated last year and is much too early to use. He works as a professor at Purdue university. i learnt that many Asians bury their filled clay pots into the earth... That was what made me try it. 

So this 'keif' thing is of interest to me. 

Always Smile & wave to others for it's oftentimes returned! We're all living on the very same globe. So it's certainly not difficult to show kindness! Kindness is highly contagious to most. It costs nothing to show kindness... When kindness isn't returned, karma has a way of handling such... 

Bubbi


----------



## chemphlegm (May 27, 2017)

Kief= the dried trichome heads removed from the flowers of marijuana. They are primarily made of a waxy exterior shell shaped like a mushroom with the heads of the trichomes containing the active ingredients we seek in an oily form.

thousands of dollars spent along the way and this is one of the best tools I found.




to quickly and cleanly separate those trichome heads from the flowers.
pollen shaker-amazon 13 bucks

my tinctures take a week, no years to complete and be fully active. I avoid glycerin also. alcohol is nice but you could go biblical and just use olive oil too as it works awesome while taking a few days longer to infuse. I dont strain anything. I typically use oil for this but kief works well too.
crockpot low setting coconut/olive oil and kief sounds like the best for your application.
Its used under the tongue to deliver those active ingredients to those who do not wish to smoke/vaporize to do so. it can also be added to food and drink


----------



## DaveInCave (May 27, 2017)

Whenever mixing any water-based solution (polar) with oil-based solution (non-polar) you would need something like 
lecithin for emulsifying and homogenizing the mix, otherwise the layers will separate.

THC and most other cannabinoids have very poor solubility in water.
The are soluble in oils, and in alcohols.

Decarboxylating is a must if you're not going to burn the THC/CBD to consume it.
Otherwise it's a quite a waste.


----------



## Nouna (May 28, 2017)

DaveInCave said:


> Whenever mixing any water-based solution (polar) with oil-based solution (non-polar) you would need something like
> lecithin for emulsifying and homogenizing the mix, otherwise the layers will separate.
> 
> THC and most other cannabinoids have very poor solubility in water.
> ...



Thank you, that helps me alot


----------



## Nouna (May 28, 2017)

DaveInCave said:


> Whenever mixing any water-based solution (polar) with oil-based solution (non-polar) you would need something like
> lecithin for emulsifying and homogenizing the mix, otherwise the layers will separate.
> 
> THC and most other cannabinoids have very poor solubility in water.
> ...



Thank you, to De-clutter the kief, would I do the plastic bag in boiling H2o, or in the oven on parchment paper ?
Happy I found this thread...you guys are helping me with something I have no clue about.
I am learning, I hadn't used THC since the 90's.... I am re-educating myself & friends who to smoke flower ask how I know so much...very interesting... I feel better than I have in years


----------



## DaveInCave (May 28, 2017)

Nouna said:


> Thank you, to De-clutter the kief, would I do the plastic bag in boiling H2o, or in the oven on parchment paper ?
> Happy I found this thread...you guys are helping me with something I have no clue about.
> I am learning, I hadn't used THC since the 90's.... I am re-educating myself & friends who to smoke flower ask how I know so much...very interesting... I feel better than I have in years


In the oven on parchment, 240 degrees F (115 degrees C) for 30-60 minutes.
Here's a nice resource explaining the process:
http://marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylating-cannabis-turning-thca-into-thc/


----------



## Nouna (May 28, 2017)

Thanks, I am going to do the oven on parchment.

I have 5 grams of Kief, a 3 grams of good bud
3-4 oz. Everclear 195 or 150 proof
In the freezer? 

Seems to be the easiest way for me
(bad ) 
I am fascinated by the science


----------

